# Droid Bionic 2.3.4 noob help



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

Trying to get my phone root, and add a rom. Can someone direct me to the right place.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Are u on 902?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea, I finally got the root! lol Sometimes it takes a minute or two for my brain to work, but I do have another question, what is the best rom to load on my phone? I have already ran the bootstrap, but can't figure out which rom to get.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

idigscars said:


> Yea, I finally got the root! lol Sometimes it takes a minute or two for my brain to work, but I do have another question, what is the best rom to load on my phone? I have already ran the bootstrap, but can't figure out which rom to get.


You don't really have many choices at the moment but I would say go with eclipse. Besides the ICS alpha build that's the only rom that's still being worked on right now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## watersports500 (Dec 27, 2011)

What did you user to root 902 after updated to 902

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

You can use the one click for the droid 4. Google rooting droid 4 and it should pop up, sorry no link

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

